# Can someone help me fill in the blank?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Ok folks I could use a little help here, having a major mindfart.

Ok what is the arrest saying:

Immobilize, (BLANK), control, handcuff, search, monitor, transport. What is the blank?, and do you know the acronym that goes along with this. Feel stupid asking but help would be great!! THANK YOU


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I can have sara's mothers trust


nothing missing (had to look up the saying... definitely forgot about that)


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thank you, I had someone trying to tell me there was another one in there, so I got all confused.


----------

